# Doha to dubai cargo



## krizza (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi guys. Do you know any cargo company that ships from doha to dubai? I only have 1 box 30kgs and all i see in google are movers. I tried with skycargo but they need to hold my orig passprt til clearance in dxb and thats not possible since my flight to dxb is in 2 days. Any sea or land freight is good. Hope someone can help me. Thanks!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you thought of Air cargo with Emirates or Qatar airways?
I beleive excess baggage with Qatar is about QR20/kilo, so air freight should be a lot less
rgds kev


----------

